
Berkeley CS189 Machine Learning: Complete Lecture Notes [pdf] - rosstex
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~jrs/papers/machlearn.pdf
======
troelsSteegin
+1, these are a really nice overview. I think CS189 would fit nicely as an
advanced class in the UCB Data Science curriculum,
[http://data.berkeley.edu/courses](http://data.berkeley.edu/courses).

------
rosstex
I've been taking CS189 this semester, and I think our lecture notes are an
excellent resource on ML techniques that you all would appreciate.

